# murcia airport



## rangitoto (Apr 25, 2011)

how can you get from san javier to murcia on public transport


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ooohh, we need someone who lives in the area for that - I havent a clue sorry. I'm sure someone who knows will be along tho

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

rangitoto said:


> how can you get from san javier to murcia on public transport


do you mean to the city??

maybe have a look at this

http://www.alsa.es/en/#capa_nacional


----------



## rangitoto (Apr 25, 2011)

well we shoiud have been at murcia airport for 17-00hrs but ryanair have cancelled the flight and now looks like we will be there at about 10-00 on a sunday so we have all day to get to mojacar from murcia and was thinking of getting the bus from san javier to murcia


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

rangitoto said:


> well we shoiud have been at murcia airport for 17-00hrs but ryanair have cancelled the flight and now looks like we will be there at about 10-00 on a sunday so we have all day to get to mojacar from murcia and was thinking of getting the bus from san javier to murcia


the link I gave you is for the bus company


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Your best bet might be to go by taxi, if you are in St Javier town it is not far to St Javier (Murcia) Airport.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

fergie said:


> Your best bet might be to go by taxi, if you are in St Javier town it is not far to St Javier (Murcia) Airport.


No he is in San Javier (murcia) airport & wants to get to Murcia , which is at least 70 kms away. Then he needs to get to Mojacar. 
San Javier airport is , for me , the worst place in the world to arrive at /leave from if you are using anything other than a car/taxi.

To my knowledge there is no other way than a bus, but I think you need to get from the airport to San Javier to get the bus for Murcia, & for that I believe that you'll have to get a taxi.
It will take you all day to get to Mojacar


----------



## mazlester (Oct 30, 2010)

You could get a taxi to Balsicas train station then get the train to Murcia! Check RENFE website fir timings but it'll be quicker than the bus.


----------



## Dowror (Feb 2, 2012)

One way car hire is a cheaper option than using a taxi if you have a driving licence. Europcar have a hire point at the airport and you can drop off at their depot in Mojacar.


----------

